# ¡¡¡¡PANORAMICA DE LA AV. EJERCITO-AREQUIPA ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Esta foto la dedico a todos aquellos que decian que yo no aportaba fotos al foro , esta foto fue tomada por un primo mio desde un hotel de de 5 pisos que se encuentra al lado del edificio blanco en la parte izquierda se encuentra saga .*

ahi les va:......









*que tal que les pareciò chevere no ???

P.D : MAÑANA VOY A POSTEAR MAS FOTOS PERO AHORA DE LA PARTE RESIDENCIAL DE CAYMA.

NO DESESPEREN...*


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Me gusta mucho, ya quiero ver las de+.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

gracias "incaico" maña las pondre no te preocupes


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

sky un favor please corrije las faltas ortograficas de mi trehad ya, ok te lo agradeceria bastante....


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

muy buen aporte!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Si...normal.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Excelente toma, se parece a alguna ciudad centroamericana, mas fotos!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

chevere! jeje muestranos mas! de Arequipa 
oe y esa bandera es la de Bolivia no?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

si....pero igual sigue siendo perú


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jajaja plop!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

tan buenas las fotos pero mas pxxx


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

tranquila limpia y ordenada , gran lugar para vvir


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve bien.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buena foto.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> chevere! jeje muestranos mas! de Arequipa
> oe y esa bandera es la de Bolivia no?


jajaja claudia lo que pasa es q en el edificio (emporis) de a lado funciona el consulado de Bolivia en arequipa . ok


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> *Esta foto la dedico a todos aquellos que decian que yo no aportaba fotos al foro.*


O sea que éste es un thread con cachita, no?  
Rafo: no decías que hoy ibas a poner más fotos?


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

eso es lo que estoy haciendo ahora.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

q buena toma 
una av con mucha actividad ... estoy ansioso por ver mas de la arequipa moderna


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> sky un favor please corrije las faltas ortograficas de mi trehad ya, ok te lo agradeceria bastante....



esta bien que modere, pero tampoco soy tu profe alfabetizador, tu mismo edita tus threads en la opcion EDIT !

intersante foto, muestra mas sino te seguire llamando de farso !!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> sky un favor please corrije las faltas ortograficas de mi trehad ya, ok te lo agradeceria bastante....


Oe si, corrige tus errores ortográficos, hitel? ozquierda?


----------



## Lucita_Lima (Oct 17, 2005)

*Chévere*



rafo18 said:


> *Esta foto la dedico a todos aquellos que decian que yo no aportaba fotos al foro , esta foto fue tomada por un primo mio desde un hotel de de 5 pisos que se encuentra al lado del edificio blanco en la parte izquierda se encuentra saga .*
> 
> ahi les va:......
> 
> ...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Recien me acabo de dar cuenta que hay un bypass ahi....que lindo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De veras, tampoco me habia dado cuenta, se parece al de la avenida Arequipa.


----------



## Lucita_Lima (Oct 17, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Recien me acabo de dar cuenta que hay un bypass ahi....que lindo.


----------
Bellisimo diria.. pretty, pretty :cheers:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bonita panoramica!!!!!!!!Sobrevivi el huracan Wilma!!!!!!!!!!Bueno creo que todos pueden ver lo que esta pasando en Miami.No hay gasolina ,colas de 3 horas para llenar tu tanque.De suerte tengo gasolina!!!Y bueno me regreso la luz hoy despues de 5 dias en este terrible infierno.
Regresando al tema que buena esta la foto de Arequipa!Me voy a Arequipa en Marzo y traigo mas.Chau


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Como será vivir un huracán, será la misma sensación de un terremoto.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Como que Rafo nunca puso las fotos que tanto promete.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Nop...pero recordemos que Rafo siempre promete...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

asu pense que esta thread habia desaparecido, no lo encontraba por ningun lado .


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

no me impresiona la imagen....esperemos q las fotos q se promete sea mucho mejor, por q arequipa se lo merece.

en ese lugar hay lingas tomas para hacer.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Linda Arequipa, posesionandose como la segunda ciudad Peruana, con todo derecho.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

fayo said:


> no me impresiona la imagen....esperemos q las fotos q se promete sea mucho mejor, por q arequipa se lo merece.
> 
> en ese lugar hay lingas tomas para hacer.


y lamentablemente hasta ahora nadie nos ha impresionado con buenas fotos de esa zona...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

fayo said:


> no me impresiona la imagen....*esperemos q las fotos q se promete sea mucho mejor*, por q arequipa se lo merece.
> 
> en ese lugar hay lingas tomas para hacer.


Bueno, entonces tú no hagas más threads porque.....la verdad....mejor no digo nada :cheers:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

¿por qué, está la bandera de Bolivia, en el lado derecho de la foto?


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*para juan 1912,*

o sea en el foro no se puede decir nada q no sea alavancias o felicitaciones, pues mejor es decir lo q se piensa q ser hipocrita.
ademas yo no distingo personas q hacen los threads sino los trabajos y fotografias.....el esfuerzo puede ser digno y elogiable pero la fotografia no me parece lindisimo o hermosa, simplemente no lo veo asi....y listo.

que yo no agrade con mis fotos a algunos o muchos pues no es mi problema por que yo solo aporto con novedades: lima, arequipa(fotos q dieron la vuelta en muchos threads), ica, trujillo, chiclayo, tarapoto, moyobamba.....y son mias feas o lindas... lamentablemente las provincias del interior pues no tienen un desarrollo urbano para mostrar y puedan ser lindisimas.......pronto estare mostrando los paisajes de la cordillera azul y la ciudad de lamas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

grax fayo por tus fotos. Ya no hagas Higado.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: cuando no fayo y su soberbia hno: hno:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Amor y paz queridos. Seguro hubo un malentendido que facilmente se puede solucionar con la comunicacion.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

yayayayayayaya,,,,,

hay muchos muchachitos o niños en el foro peruano....necesitamos mas madurez.....me incluyo.


bueno....les invito a apreciar mas novedades en estos dias...

saludos y chao.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

fayo said:


> o sea en el foro no se puede decir nada q no sea alavancias o felicitaciones, pues mejor es decir lo q se piensa q ser hipocrita.
> ademas yo no distingo personas q hacen los threads sino los trabajos y fotografias.....el esfuerzo puede ser digno y elogiable pero la fotografia no me parece lindisimo o hermosa, simplemente no lo veo asi....y listo.
> 
> que yo no agrade con mis fotos a algunos o muchos pues no es mi problema por que yo solo aporto con novedades: lima, arequipa(fotos q dieron la vuelta en muchos threads), ica, trujillo, chiclayo, tarapoto, moyobamba.....y son mias feas o lindas... lamentablemente las provincias del interior pues no tienen un desarrollo urbano para mostrar y puedan ser lindisimas.......pronto estare mostrando los paisajes de la cordillera azul y la ciudad de lamas.


De eso no se trata, lo que me molesta es que criticas tan negativamente las fotos de los demás cuando en realidad tus fotos sí están hasta el perno, pero como te das el trabajo de irte tan lejos no se te puede decir que tus fotos son un asco porque eso sería muy mezquino. El que tiene que madurar aqui eres tú y punto :cheers:


----------

